# Canal Cottage Feb 2014



## cunningplan (Feb 22, 2014)

I had another meeting to go to in Northampton today and as I knew it would be finished by 2. I took a look yesterday and found this to go to. Its on the banks of the Grand Union Canal nr Milton Keynes and other than that I have no idea what type of farm it was, but part is still being used with fresh cut logs around the back.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157641376023034/








































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 22, 2014)

Made the best of whats there mate, nice set!
(now go check out that place, I found for you)


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 23, 2014)

Great photos the oriental style wallpaper is wonderful.


----------



## fannyadams (Feb 23, 2014)

What a cracking location for a home. Love the ivy thro' the bathroom window shot


----------



## woodland pixie (Feb 23, 2014)

Lovely little place! The Chinese style wallpaper is beautiful, but annoyingly bringing back a memory I can't quite seem to fully grasp...


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice one, cheers for sharing!


----------



## Pilot (Feb 23, 2014)

Probably not on any mains services, but I have an overwhelming urge to restore and live in a place like this.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 23, 2014)

Pilot said:


> Probably not on any mains services, but I have an overwhelming urge to restore and live in a place like this.



Obviously had electricity laid on at some time and a water supply originally via hand pump from well/borehole. The photo of the electric water pump indicates that the pumping arrangements were probably updated when the above ground electricity supply was installed. Sewage was probably dealt with by cess pit and soak away - sewage arrangements that have led to the contamination of drinking water wells/boreholes on many similar properties.


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 23, 2014)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Obviously had electricity laid on at some time and a water supply originally via hand pump from well/borehole. The photo of the electric water pump indicates that the pumping arrangements were probably updated when the above ground electricity supply was installed. Sewage was probably dealt with by cess pit and soak away - sewage arrangements that have led to the contamination of drinking water wells/boreholes on many similar properties.



Just a though, I didn't find a toilet in the place but it looks like a frame for a commode in photo 8.


----------



## The Wombat (Feb 23, 2014)

Very nice mate. 
You have a talent for finding thousands of derelict places!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 24, 2014)

cunningplan said:


> Just a though, I didn't find a toilet in the place but it looks like a frame for a commode in photo 8.



Ah! Did you see anything that could have been an earth closet outside? I took the frame as being a 'handrail' that goes around WC pan to assist infirm people. However, you might well be correct as the age of the property would appear to predate the preference for a cess pit installation, which I should have noted and a commode emptied into an old earth closet would obviously be a good updating to provide a 'modernish' bathroom. Still looking at that wooden platform in photo 8, I wonder if it was made to raise the seat height of some portable loo that the 'handrail' went around? I do like photographs that make one think, adds to the enjoyment of your work.


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 24, 2014)

The Wombat said:


> Very nice mate.
> You have a talent for finding thousands of derelict places!



You don't do too bad yourself 

Funny thing, it was done in a rush the night before, I googled it and now cant find it again??


----------



## krela (Feb 24, 2014)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Ah! Did you see anything that could have been an earth closet outside? I took the frame as being a 'handrail' that goes around WC pan to assist infirm people. However, you might well be correct as the age of the property would appear to predate the preference for a cess pit installation, which I should have noted and a commode emptied into an old earth closet would obviously be a good updating to provide a 'modernish' bathroom. Still looking at that wooden platform in photo 8, I wonder if it was made to raise the seat height of some portable loo that the 'handrail' went around? I do like photographs that make one think, adds to the enjoyment of your work.



Aaah all these things like sewers, gas mains, etc that city folk take for granted and have no idea that many country folk go without, even now!


----------



## Badger (Feb 24, 2014)

Great stuff here, I especially like to see that type of fireplace. P.S; that's one hell of a stopcock/valve!


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 24, 2014)

Badger said:


> Great stuff here, I especially like to see that type of fireplace. P.S; that's one hell of a stopcock/valve!



Thanks  That's the old hand water pump, the electric one is shown as well.


----------



## hayabusabart (Feb 24, 2014)

dereliction in all its glory ! super photos!


----------

